# TTF Book Donation Program



## David Pence (Jun 18, 2011)

_"What is that 'Donate' button?"_

For quite some time, I do what I can to donate copies of Tolkien's works to schools and libraries in the USA, England, and even places in Europe.

It has been suggested to me many times to make donations possible from the TTF site itself, so that's why I've placed that little 'Donate' button on the bottom of the page.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 18, 2011)

Ah, a true Tolkien nerd. I will make a point of donating a couple books to my library. I think I have extra copies of The Sil, The Hobbit, and the Two Towers. Oh, and the Book of Lost Tales, Part 1. :*)


----------



## David Pence (Jun 19, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## David Pence (Jun 29, 2011)

My thanks to those who've donated via TTF.

Thanks to your help, TTF will be sending some 200 copies of "The Lord of the Rings" and "The Hobbit" to a set of libraries and schools in the United States, Canada, England, Japan, and India. 

Thanks again!!!


----------



## magistrarose (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello!
I am a high school English teacher who is looking for a donation of a class set of The Hobbit and the LOTR trilogy to teach as an elective this year. I would need 25 copies of each book.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. We are a small, rural school with a tiny book-buying budget.

Many Thanks,
-Amy


----------



## ReadWryt (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow! This is precisely the kind of thing Dave and I had hoped for...I mean, next to the teary eyed experience of reading posts about members reading The Hobbit to their younger siblings back in the summer of 2002, this is an awesome undertaking and worthy of it's calling!! I'm glad to see that Mr. Pence is following through with his generous goals, hazah!


----------



## David Pence (Nov 27, 2011)

Good to see you here Ed'


----------

